# C fusca



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Folks,

The plants seem to be doing ok but they are tiny. Anyone having better luck with fusca? It flowered twice so I can't really complain, but I don't think they should be this small. The leaf litter that I use is neutral so I'm fairly sure the plants aren't too happy about that. 

Oh, and can someone point me to a better way to share pictures. I'm almost at my max on stored pictures. Thanks...

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Where are you storing your pictures? I can't find that you have any pictures in APC's Users Personal Galleries. You can store pictures there and then link them to your posts. You can insert the image by copying and pasting the image location. You can insert a link to the image by copying and pasting the link location of the picture. Use the icon with the mountain for inserting the image and the icon with the chain for inserting the link. You can store considerably larger pictures in the User's Personal Galleries than you can submit when you attach a picture.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's been growing really small leaves for me too Chris. The pH in my setup was only 6.5 the other day when I tested it. Most of my pots are 50/50 beech leaves and Aquasoil Amazonia. I think the few pots that have collected leaf litter soil from the forest must be contributing a small amount of hardness to my setup. I added some Seachem Acid Buffer to help bring things back down a bit and that seems to be helping.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

AaronT said:


> It's been growing really small leaves for me too Chris. The pH in my setup was only 6.5 the other day when I tested it. Most of my pots are 50/50 beech leaves and Aquasoil Amazonia. I think the few pots that have collected leaf litter soil from the forest must be contributing a small amount of hardness to my setup. I added some Seachem Acid Buffer to help bring things back down a bit and that seems to be helping.


I'm growing mine in my rainwater/freshwater setup. Starting to spread now - about 4-4.5" tall.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I'm growing mine in my rainwater/freshwater setup. Starting to spread now - about 4-4.5" tall.


That doesn't surprise me. It supposedly can be grown in an aquarium setup. I plan to try it as soon as I have a runner or two.


----------

